# Smartphone: 2x1,5 Ghz für 220€! Xiaomi Phone in China vorgestellt



## Iceananas (16. August 2011)

*Smartphone: 2x1,5 Ghz für 220€! Xiaomi Phone in China vorgestellt*

Während in Deutschland die populären Hersteller wie Samsung oder HTC den Android Markt dominieren, wird der asiatische Markt auch von vielen kleinen Herstellern umkämpft.

Doch anders als bisher kommen erste für die "Großen" ernsthafte Konkurrenzmodelle auf dem Markt. 

Nach den Gerüchten um den "Supersmartphone" Meizu MX in den letzten Tagen wurde heute das "Xiaomi Phone" in Peking vorgestellt.
Androidnutzer kennen wahrscheinlich diesen Namen, Xiaomi ist für die beliebte Andoid-Modifikation MIUI verantwortlich. Nun hat er in Kooperation mit namenhaften Hersteller wie Foxconn, Sharp und Sony sein eigenes Smartphone auf dem Markt gebracht.

Die technischen Daten lesen sich überaus beeindruckend:

- Qualcomm MSM8260 2x1,5 Ghz CPU
- Adreno 220 GPU
- 1 GB RAM
- 4 GB ROM
- 4" Sharp ASV Panel FWVGA (854x480) Display
- 8 Megapixel Kamera auf der Rückseite mit LED Blitz
- 1930mAh (!!!) LiPo Akku

Die Hardware weist somit große Ähnlichkeiten mit dem HTC Sensation auf, welches denselben CPU und GPU benutzt.
Einzig eine Frontkamera fehlt, wodurch Videotelefonie ohne Weiteres nicht möglich ist.

Als Betriebssystem kommt das neuste Android 2.3.5 zum Einsatz, welches selbstverständlich mit MIUI überarbeitet wurde. Das Ergebnis ist sehr beeindruckend. MIUI ist ein wenig ans iOS angelehnt, vereint aber die Bedienkomfort und hübsche, aufgeräumte Menüs mit den Stärken vom Android, z.B. Widgets und flexible Anpassbarkeit. 

Dass Xiaomi Phone hat nicht nur auf Bedienungsfreundlichkeit bei der Software geachtet, sondern auf bei der Hardware. So ist das Display Semi-reflektiv, was zu einer guten Lesbarkeit des Displays in der Sonne führen soll. Außerdem wurde dem Smartphone ein Akku mit sattem 1930 mAh verpasst.

Großer Jubel brach bei der Präsention aus, als der Preis bekannt gegeben wurde: 1999 Yuan, was nach aktuellem Wechelkurs c.a. 220€ entspricht, übertraf alle Erwartungen. Man hat vorher mit 2600-3000 yuan gerechnet. Aktive Forenmitglieder bekommen das Smartphone sogar schon für 1699 yuan (~185€). Der Hype um das Handy ist in Asien bereits sehr groß, und mit dieser Preispolitik wird das Handy sicherlich Anklang finden.

Die Fertigung übernimmt wie anfangs erwähnt Foxconn, die u.a. auch das iPhone 4 fertigen, sodass die Verarbeitung sehr hochwertig ist.

Das Xiaomi Phone ist vorerst nur in China erhältlich. Sollte das aber ein großer Erfolg werden, könnte man sich durchaus vorstellen, dass das Xiaomi Phone auch bei uns ankommt. Ein Community für MIUI existiert auf jeden Fall auch schon in Deutschland.


Originalartikel auf chinesisch: 1.5G??1999?!????_?_|><|??PConline
Erstes Hand-On auf Engadget: Xiaomi Phone hands-on (updated with video) -- Engadget

*Hier noch ein Update mit Fotos:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die UI:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Lesbarkeit des Displays in der Sonne




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Überragende Benchmarkergebnisse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turbosnake (16. August 2011)

*AW: Smartphone: 2x1,5 Ghz für 220€! Xiaomi Phone in China vorgestellt*

Klingt sehr gut! Endlich mal vernüftige Preise.
Nur warum ist so günstig?

Laut deiner Quelle übernimmt Foxconn und nicht Motorola die Fertigung.


----------



## Iceananas (16. August 2011)

*AW: Smartphone: 2x1,5 Ghz für 220€! Xiaomi Phone in China vorgestellt*

Tatsache, wird geändert ^^ Es wurde zuvor von Motorola gesprochen, anscheinend hat doch Foxconn die Fertigung übernommen.

Über den Preis kann man nur rätseln. Wahrscheinlich weil der Vertriebsweg einzigartig ist. Das Xiaomo Phone ist nur direkt über ein Online-Shop bestellbar, ähnlich wie das Nexus One am Anfang. 
Doch so wie ich die Chinesen kenne wird das Teil nach spätestens einem Tag auf der Straße landen ^^


----------



## B3RG1 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Smartphone: 2x1,5 Ghz für 220€! Xiaomi Phone in China vorgestellt*


ich schnall ab...
wenn es auch nur annähernd das hält was es verspricht isses die eierlegende Wollmilchsau.
Hoffentlich kommt es auch nach DE.
Die Bilder zeigen leider alle dasselbe, nämlich ein komisches Logo.


----------



## Iceananas (16. August 2011)

*AW: Smartphone: 2x1,5 Ghz für 220€! Xiaomi Phone in China vorgestellt*

Ist gefixt ^^


----------



## Kev95 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Smartphone: 2x1,5 Ghz für 220€! Xiaomi Phone in China vorgestellt*

Wenn das für den Preis nach Deutschland kommt können HTC, Apple und co. einpacken...

Bis es hier ist kostet es dann zwar locker 300€ aber gegen ein iPhone 4 oder HTC Sensation ist das nix.


----------



## Pixelplanet (16. August 2011)

*AW: Smartphone: 2x1,5 Ghz für 220€! Xiaomi Phone in China vorgestellt*

LiPo akku...

mehr muss man dazu nich sagen


----------



## Memphys (16. August 2011)

*AW: Smartphone: 2x1,5 Ghz für 220€! Xiaomi Phone in China vorgestellt*



hollunder schrieb:


> Ich hatte einmal so ein billiges Chinaphone, einmal und nie wieder, da zahl ich lieber etwas mehr und hab dafür eine anständige *Qualität*, so wie bei meinem iPhone 4 z.B.
> 
> Wenn die 8MP Kamera angeben wird die Qualität ähnlich schlecht sein wie bei htc und Samsung mit ihren 8MP Kameras, hauptsache mit Daten auftrumpfen wollen zu ungunsten der Qualität


 
Schuss ins eigene Knie mein Freund, das Teil wird auch von Foxconn gefertigt...


----------



## watercooled (16. August 2011)

Klingt echt gut! Wo ist der Haken?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Smartphone: 2x1,5 Ghz für 220€! Xiaomi Phone in China vorgestellt*

ooh man  , das sind ja Waffen und keine Smartphones mehr. Wie will da noch Apple Anschluss finden???
Die schaffen noch nicht mal das iPhone 5 raus zu bringen. 
Aber LiPo-Akku, nicht schlecht. Schnell zu laden, extrem leicht und Leistungsstark. 
@Iceananas das HTC Sensation hat nur 2x1.2GHz.


----------



## Iceananas (16. August 2011)

*AW: Smartphone: 2x1,5 Ghz für 220€! Xiaomi Phone in China vorgestellt*



Pixelplanet schrieb:


> LiPo akku...
> 
> mehr muss man dazu nich sagen


 
Was hast du gegen Lithium Polymer? Sollen sie etwa NiCd Akkus einbauen? Oder Bleiakkus? 

Zur Kamera kann man übrigens noch dazu sagen, dass sie eine Blendeöffnung bis F2.4 hat, womit bei dunklen Szenen eine kürzere Belichtungszeit benötigt wird und bessere Fotos möglich sind.

Edit: 





Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> @Iceananas das HTC Sensation hat nur 2x1.2GHz.



Ist mir bekannt, aber die CPU ist dieselbe, nur der Takt ist anders ^^


----------



## turbosnake (16. August 2011)

*AW: Smartphone: 2x1,5 Ghz für 220€! Xiaomi Phone in China vorgestellt*

Ich hoffe es kommt auch nach Europa und wird nicht viel teurer.
Denke mal das Foxconn bei "guter" Bezahlung, auch entsrechende Qualität liefert.


----------



## Gast1111 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Smartphone: 2x1,5 Ghz für 220€! Xiaomi Phone in China vorgestellt*



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es kommt auch nach Europa und wird nicht viel teurer.
> Denke mal das Foxconn bei "guter" Bezahlung, auch entsrechende Qualität liefert.


 Foxconn wird nicht gut bazahlt/bezahlt nicht gut deshalb auch die hohe Selbstmordrate..
@Topic Nice


----------



## Alterac (16. August 2011)

*AW: Smartphone: 2x1,5 Ghz für 220€! Xiaomi Phone in China vorgestellt*

Cooles Ding


----------



## EnergyCross (16. August 2011)

*AW: Smartphone: 2x1,5 Ghz für 220€! Xiaomi Phone in China vorgestellt*

knapp 2000 mAh Akku... das ist doch mal was 


aber so wie das auf dem video aussieht hat das keinen kapazitiven touchscreen... das geht gar nicht  
keine lust meine daumen zu brechen nur um eine sms zu schreiben


----------



## Iceananas (17. August 2011)

*AW: Smartphone: 2x1,5 Ghz für 220€! Xiaomi Phone in China vorgestellt*



EnergyCross schrieb:


> aber so wie das auf dem video aussieht hat das keinen kapazitiven touchscreen... das geht gar nicht
> keine lust meine daumen zu brechen nur um eine sms zu schreiben


 
Laut Datenblatt hat das Handy einen kapazitiven Multitouchscreen, alles andere macht bei der Ausstattung keinen Sinn. Dass es beim Hand-On Video etwas hakt ist wahrscheinlich weil das Modell noch ein Prototyp ist. Wie flüssig das tatsächlich läuft muss man Tests mit Verkaufsgeräten abwarten.


----------



## Psycho1996 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Smartphone: 2x1,5 Ghz für 220€! Xiaomi Phone in China vorgestellt*

Komm nach Deutschland liebes Smartphone  GEILER PREIS! Wenn dann noch der Support passt (Stichwort RMA) dann können die anderen Hersteller echt einpacken oder müsen sich was gutes einfallen lassen!


----------



## EnergyCross (17. August 2011)

Iceananas schrieb:
			
		

> Laut Datenblatt hat das Handy einen kapazitiven Multitouchscreen, alles andere macht bei der Ausstattung keinen Sinn.



Das datenblatt hab och ehrlich gesagt noch gar nicht angeschaut


----------



## Monolize (17. August 2011)

*AW: Smartphone: 2x1,5 Ghz für 220€! Xiaomi Phone in China vorgestellt*



Pixelplanet schrieb:


> LiPo akku...
> 
> mehr muss man dazu nich sagen



besser aks Li-Ion Akkus.... aber auch gefährlicher....


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (17. August 2011)

*AW: Smartphone: 2x1,5 Ghz für 220€! Xiaomi Phone in China vorgestellt*

Naja, die Probleme mit der Sicherheit hat man bei ferigen Akkus nichtmehr so nur noch bei der Produktion und selbst da ist es gut im Griff (afaik).
Und der Preis ist geil , was aber warscheinlich aufgrund von Billiglöhnen machbar ist..... Foxconn ist ja schon öfter in die Kritik geraten.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Smartphone: 2x1,5 Ghz für 220€! Xiaomi Phone in China vorgestellt*

LiPo-Akku ist sehr sicher und hält extrem viel aus, da dieser im Modellbau hauptsächlich genutzt wird.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (17. August 2011)

*AW: Smartphone: 2x1,5 Ghz für 220€! Xiaomi Phone in China vorgestellt*

Hoffen wir nur das Apple nich noch´n paar Anwälte einstellt.


----------



## Seabound (17. August 2011)

*AW: Smartphone: 2x1,5 Ghz für 220€! Xiaomi Phone in China vorgestellt*

Ich finde, das Ding sieht billig aus. Ich leg da für was Koreanisches lieber mehr Geld hin.


----------



## Iceananas (17. August 2011)

*AW: Smartphone: 2x1,5 Ghz für 220€! Xiaomi Phone in China vorgestellt*



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich finde, das Ding sieht billig aus. Ich leg da für was Koreanisches lieber mehr Geld hin.


 
Ich finde das Teil hochwertiger als das SGS2


----------



## Seabound (17. August 2011)

*AW: Smartphone: 2x1,5 Ghz für 220€! Xiaomi Phone in China vorgestellt*



Iceananas schrieb:


> Ich finde das Teil hochwertiger als das SGS2



Warum auch nicht. Kann ja jeder halten wie er will.


----------



## prost (17. August 2011)

*AW: Smartphone: 2x1,5 Ghz für 220€! Xiaomi Phone in China vorgestellt*

Cooles Teil, bald kann Apple einpacken


----------



## ViP94 (18. August 2011)

Bei dem Preis weißt du, was Apple und Co an gewinnen bei ihren Geräten einfahren.


----------



## Geko (18. August 2011)

*AW: Smartphone: 2x1,5 Ghz für 220€! Xiaomi Phone in China vorgestellt*

Das klingt mal richtig gut. Im Oktober hol ich mir ein neues Smartphone. Leider wird es dieses dann wohl noch nicht bei uns geben


----------



## ViP94 (18. August 2011)

Frag halt jemanden der nach China kommt ob er dir eines mitnimmt.


----------



## ToPPi (24. August 2011)

*AW: Smartphone: 2x1,5 Ghz für 220€! Xiaomi Phone in China vorgestellt*

Ich bezweifel stark, dass es nach Europa kommt. Hätte ich mir vor kurzem kein Moto Atrix gegönnt, wäre der Import des Xiaomi erste Wahl für mich.

Generell gibt es in Asien sehr geile Smartphones, man muss sich nur die Geräte von z.B. Sharp angucken.


----------



## McClaine (24. August 2011)

*AW: Smartphone: 2x1,5 Ghz für 220€! Xiaomi Phone in China vorgestellt*

Lol, nach den Bildern nach bekommt das Ding bald post von Apple,
Geschmacksmuster und Patente für runde Ecken, flaches und eingerahmtes Display und farbige Icons auf dem Bildschirm verletzen *ganz klar* die gekauften Apple Rechte...


----------



## Eol_Ruin (24. August 2011)

*AW: Smartphone: 2x1,5 Ghz für 220€! Xiaomi Phone in China vorgestellt*

Optisch erinnert es mich etwas an mein Defy - nur etwas größer


----------

